# 1 1/8 threaded fork to 1 1/8 non-threaded??



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

hey everyone,

I have an old GT that I wanted to build up as a commuter/bomber...it has a 1 1/8 threaded fork and headset on it right now, but was thinking about switching out the fork and headset for a regular 1 1/8 non-threaded one.

can I do that? I know I would have to get a new headset and fork and stem, but I can't seem to remember if a threaded fork/headset require threads on the headtube of the bike...anyone know?

thanks...

--tim


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

As far as I know GT never had a "threaded" 1 1/8 inch headtube. More than likely it is a 1" headtube. 

You could convert it pretty easily to a 1" threadless if you like.

The threads are on the fork and headset, not the headtube.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If it is a 1", just get a threadless stem converter. About $20, add a stem and you're good to go.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cyclust said:


> If it is a 1", just get a threadless stem converter. About $20, add a stem and you're good to go.




but if he really wants to change the fork that does not accomplish the goal


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

flatbar said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> I have an old GT that I wanted to build up as a commuter/bomber...it has a 1 1/8 threaded fork and headset on it right now, but was thinking about switching out the fork and headset for a regular 1 1/8 non-threaded one.
> 
> ...


There is no difference in a the frame's head tube between threaded and threadless. If you want to switch the fork to a threadless one, you will also need a stem and haedset.


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*yea...*

I thought it was a 1" threaded...until I tried my 1" threadless adapter. 

definitely a 1 1/8" threaded. 

looks like I will be converting it to a 1 1/8" threadless...

Thanks everybody.

--tim


----------

